# fetch arguments



## MHA152 (Aug 8, 2013)

Hello everybody!

I want to know which arguments are used in fetch by default.  How can I change the arguments to improve it?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 8, 2013)

MHA152 said:
			
		

> I want to know which arguments are used in fetch by default.  How can I change the arguments to improve it?


Have you tried reading the man page? fetch(1).


----------



## MHA152 (Aug 8, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Have you tried reading the man page? fetch(1).


Yes I read it but it doesn't say anything about arguments it used by default for downloading ports.


----------



## Amzo (Aug 8, 2013)

The ports use -Fpr for the fetch arguments.


```
/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk:FETCH_BINARY?=	/usr/bin/fetch
/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk:FETCH_CMD?=		${FETCH_BINARY} ${FETCH_ARGS}
/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.sites.mk:FETCH_ARGS=	-Fpr
```


----------



## MHA152 (Aug 8, 2013)

Thank you for helping me to solve this.


----------

